# The Supreme



## carly87

Hi there, folks

I need some information about the Supreme cat show. I've already been given an excellent walk-through by someone else, but I have lots more questions about decorations. Could those of you who have gone before tell me how you decorated your pens? Did you just drape them, or did you do more? I've been told that a lot of people make their own drapes. If so, what needs to be considered when doing this? I suspect I'm going to have a lot of difficulty with making my own, so do any of you know anyone that would be prepared to work with me to come up with something really nice? I'm a bit paranoid. I have two pens to do, and I don't have a clue even what I'm aiming for or what will look nice!

Are any of you going this year?


----------



## jenny armour

unfortunately i will only be a spectator, but i'm sure somebody will be along soon to help you


----------



## raggs

We shall def be at the Supreme again this year and we are really looking forward to the day. If you need any help regarding show drapes then drop us a PM as SUE my wife makes them, hope this helps..............Chris


----------



## KittehNom

Oh no... I'm confused... can someone show me a picture of what these "drapes" are?  

I am only showing in the Pet Pedigree as Jango has a disqualifying fault in his colour markings for pedigree class. 

Thanks for any advice!

x


----------



## rcmadd

SUPREME CAT SHOW CURTAINS on eBay (end time 06-Jul-11 17:27:39 BST)

this is the sort of drapes that you can have to decorate your pen..

i too hope to be there this year in ped pet..


----------



## carly87

Hi there, folks

Wow, nice to see so many of you are going! you've all gotta come find me! I'll be in the Persian section. Obviously I can't mention which cats I'm bringing, but if any of you would like to meet, just drop me a PM and I'll give you information. I'll have one of my first litter of kittens there too, so it'll be a big day for me!

Chris, what kind of things does your wife make? I had a look on the internet yesterday, and there's so many different places you can get them from that it's hard to know who to go with!


----------



## KittehNom

oh my gosh, I had NO idea about all this! wow! I am clueless 

will only be kitten class this year as Jango will be just over 8 months old. If my new Tortie girl has any show potential I might be showing her in the Pedigree section of the show as well, but we have a while until her markings develope yet  I wont be able to show her in the ped pet section by then as she won't have been spayed at that age

If someone could give me some links to where to buy the curtains, that would be great! I would make them myself, but am lacking time and experience of the pen sizes etc 

many thanks,

x


----------



## rcmadd

there is a link or two on here..just look at the top of this section..

my one will be in the kitten class as well..


----------



## poshmog

I,m going ,but not taking any cats .


----------



## carly87

Hi there

I've been searching for drapes myself, and the most helpful person I've found is Elizabeth from Penned In. She's got some fabulous sets, and the quality is great! if you want something you can use again and again, she's your one stop shop. Remember that this year's theme is the Royal Wedding.


----------



## Wendy1969

I make Show Drapes. My website is Wen's Pens | Home





























I've made a few sets with a Royalty/Red_White_Blue theme but haven't had time to post them all on my website yet. If anyone is interested please PM me and I will forward pictures :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour

just out of interest what date is the supreme this year?


----------



## hobbs2004

19th November. How exciting! Really enjoyed the show last year....

GCCF Supreme Cat Show


----------



## BSH

I have decided to go this year...despite having an aversion to pen decoration!

Taking along some cats too.

See you all there!


----------



## hobbs2004

Most definitely BSH! So looking forward to seeing your stunning cats there


----------



## alisondalziel

I also highly recommend Elizabeth at Penned In.

She custom made drapes for me and they are awesome.

She can make something for every budget and is excellent at bringing your ideas to life. She is also a lovely person. 

Sadly i'm not going to make it this year. Was planning to go but i'm going to wait until i can bring my own bred baby 

My drapes are all ready and god did i splash out on them!! 

Have a great time and see you all next year


----------



## MooKatMoon

Hi all i have just started making cage drapes, i will have some pics after the weekend.
If any one is interested, in a set then please PM me, and we can discuss your needs and prices.

i do not go for loads of frills and flounces but if thats what you require i can do it.


----------

